# San Juan River Shuttle??



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone found a place that is still offering a shuttle service?

All of the places I have called are no longer offering the service.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

did you talk to recapture lodge?


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Recapture is not shuttling this year. Valle's is only shuttling from Sand Island to Mexican Hat.

Mexican Hat Lodge also might not offer the service.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

The do-it-yerself isn't so bad...


----------



## TheCanyonWren (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if she is doing it anymore, but we would sometimes hire this lady Kathy to run our shuttles. I think her business was called KD shuttles. 

I wonder why all these people stopped shuttling. I would think it's a pretty easy way to make some extra cash around there.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Black Hawk Transportation in Blanding is still offering shuttle service but it is $210 for 2 people and they will not shuttle your vehicle.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

rsmiller said:


> Black Hawk Transportation in Blanding is still offering shuttle service but it is $210 for 2 people and they will not shuttle your vehicle.


Sheesh! I should get into the shuttle driving business!


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Valle's in Mexican Hat. I have used them for years. Beer and pizza too.


----------



## Scary Mc (Jun 15, 2004)

I've never done the SJ.... Are the put-in's on BLM, private or Navajo land? The BLM outfitter permitting system is sometimes enough to dissuade shuttle services (I'm a Park Ranger and know BLM bureaucracy all too well) and I can't even imaging what the Res. permitting system would be like.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Valle's in Mexican Hat is my suggestion, I'd also recommend paying them the $5/day to park your car as there seems to always be miscreants around the MH takeout. 

Valle's will do shuttle's do Clay Hills as of last Dec, but they will only pick up drivers? This may have changed as the owner said they had been burned repeatedly last year by no shows, people extremely late, etc......


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

If you're just doing the upper section, parking at Valle's is a good idea. I haven't had any trouble at Clay Hills. It's the middle of nowhere, and thieves are (generally) pretty lazy.


----------



## Chad Brendel (Feb 26, 2007)

I just talked with Bonnie at Mexican Hat Lodge and they are the only ones going all the way to Clay Hills.


----------



## wreckoftheairefitzgerald (Jul 11, 2008)

If you self shuttle try to send at least one person who knows the way. One year our shuttle missed the Clay Hills turnoff and became the Lost Patrol, drove all the way to Lake Powell and had a trailer mishap turning around there.


----------



## MoabColorado (Sep 2, 2009)

Scary Mc said:


> I've never done the SJ.... Are the put-in's on BLM, private or Navajo land? The BLM outfitter permitting system is sometimes enough to dissuade shuttle services (I'm a Park Ranger and know BLM bureaucracy all too well) and I can't even imaging what the Res. permitting system would be like.


The put-in's are BLM with a BLM office t SI. Wouldn't suggest parking by the river at MH. There is paid, (more secure), parking up the hill at Valles,(store, RVpark, restaurant... 5 bucks, worth it! ALL river left is Navajo Nation, permit required to camp...


----------



## CataMatt (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be doing MH to CH in April. Inquired about a shuttle with Far out Expeditions, no word back from them yet. Guess I'll be calling Mexican Hat Lodge. Does the lodge do paid parking too, or will I need to arrange that at Valles?


----------



## CataMatt (Mar 10, 2010)

Booked a vehicle drop off at Clay Hills with Mexican Hat Lodge. I'll be parking my truck at the lodge while on the river so maybe she's charging me for that too. Rate was hard to understand, Bonnie said something about $80 plus $140 cash only. Anyway sounds like it'll be $220 for the shuttle. $10 more than what someone said Black Hawk charges to drive out 2 people. Guy I talked with in Bluff heard Wild Rivers is thinking about getting into the shuttling business to fill the void with Valles and Recapture droppin out.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Valle's is dropping out? Are you sure? I haven't heard that yet.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

CataMatt said:


> Booked a vehicle drop off at Clay Hills with Mexican Hat Lodge. I'll be parking my truck at the lodge while on the river so maybe she's charging me for that too. Rate was hard to understand, Bonnie said something about $80 plus $140 cash only. Anyway sounds like it'll be $220 for the shuttle. $10 more than what someone said Black Hawk charges to drive out 2 people. Guy I talked with in Bluff heard Wild Rivers is thinking about getting into the shuttling business to fill the void with Valles and Recapture droppin out.


We are booking this shuttle too. The pricing is $140.00 for a van filled with their drivers, then it's $80 per vehicle after that.


----------



## CataMatt (Mar 10, 2010)

SKYMAN I didn't talk to anyone at Valles so I can't be sure and I probably shouldn't have posted that. What others here on this thread have said and what I've heard in calling around in Bluff and Mexican Hat is that only Mexican Hat Lodge and maybe BlackHawk Shuttles out of Blanding are doing shuttles to Clay Hills now.
Now I'll be silent cause I am just a know nothing tourist in them parts.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone used Mexican Hat Lodge yet to shuttle to Clay Hills? Just curious if everything went smoothly? 

Also, anyone know if you have to have a Navajo permit to camp at Oljato? The BLM site says you do if you want to hike up the wash, but what about camping?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Has anyone used Mexican Hat Lodge yet to shuttle to Clay Hills? Just curious if everything went smoothly?
> 
> Also, anyone know if you have to have a Navajo permit to camp at Oljato? The BLM site says you do if you want to hike up the wash, but what about camping?


You don't have to have a Navajo permit to camp at Oljeto, only to hike. I think this is because the camp itself is below the high water mark, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lackge (Nov 1, 2008)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Has anyone used Mexican Hat Lodge yet to shuttle to Clay Hills? Just curious if everything went smoothly?
> 
> Also, anyone know if you have to have a Navajo permit to camp at Oljato? The BLM site says you do if you want to hike up the wash, but what about camping?


 
Regarding the need for a Navajo permit at Oljato you might do well to call the Tribe at 435-727-5870 or 928-871-6647.


----------



## GC2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Ahhh*

I'm trying to plan a trip from SI to CH and I would like our vehicles shuttled.

So I've called:

Recapture Lodge: Not doing it this year
Mexican Hat Lodge: Stopped doing it because of lack of drivers
KD Shuttle: Said they stopped doing that a while ago.
Valle's Trading Post: They only go SI to MH

Black Hawk Transportation: People (not vehicles) 2 people or $220

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

when did you call mexican hat lodge? as of last week, they said they were still running shuttles...


----------



## GC2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> when did you call mexican hat lodge? as of last week, they said they were still running shuttles...



Just a few minutes ago. She was pretty PO'ed. Said that Health Care and Welfare made all her drivers not want to work. I'm not entirely sure how health care would affect anything, at least not yet, but I didn't press the issue.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

GC2001 said:


> Just a few minutes ago. She was pretty PO'ed. Said that Health Care and Welfare made all her drivers not want to work. I'm not entirely sure how health care would affect anything, at least not yet, but I didn't press the issue.


Well shit... Surely someone is going to start running shuttles in the void. Let me know if you come up with anything, we were planning on having them run our shuttle at the end of the month.


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

*SHUTTLES*

we called:

recapture, mexican hat lodge, black hawk, road runner, Valle, Moab Shuttle, etc.

THE ONLY people running shuttle are Coyote Shuttle and they haven't called us back or Jim at Road Runner will shuttle people and gear only. They quoted us $750 for shuttle from take out to put in on day of take out for 16 people and 6 boats. Everyone else was booked because of bike season and all people from san juan area were a no go. 

We are going to run our own for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

The do-it-yourself isn't _that_ bad...


----------



## GC2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

Riparian said:


> The do-it-yourself isn't _that_ bad...


Well it does depend on your situation. For me the extra 5 hours on put in and take out make it unpleasant. And with the constraints I have on either end, pretty much a deal-breaker, unfortunately. However:

UPDATE: I called Black hawk again and they apparently *will* shuttle your vehicles. The first person I talked with only gave me the 'shuttle 2 people, no gear' option. When I called back I talked with someone else who told me they have 3 options:
1) pick 2 people up at take-out for $240 (I thought they said 220 before), and bring you back to the put-in. (I think he said $15/head for each additional person). Maybe they raised their rates since no else is doing it???
2) They will shuttle the vehicles $300 for the first, $150 for additional.
3) They will pick up you and your gear from the take-out and deliver to the put-in.

They seemed cool enough.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

GC2001 said:


> Well it does depend on your situation. For me the extra 5 hours on put in and take out make it unpleasant. And with the constraints I have on either end, pretty much a deal-breaker, unfortunately. However:
> 
> UPDATE: I called Black hawk again and they apparently *will* shuttle your vehicles. The first person I talked with only gave me the 'shuttle 2 people, no gear' option. When I called back I talked with someone else who told me they have 3 options:
> 1) pick 2 people up at take-out for $240 (I thought they said 220 before), and bring you back to the put-in. (I think he said $15/head for each additional person). Maybe they raised their rates since no else is doing it???
> ...


Any idea on how much option 3 costs? That may be the best option if it doesnt cost too much, and that way you dont have to leave your vehicle at the take-out (scary).


----------



## GC2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

No but I don't think it was cheap. I'm going down to SI which I thought from what I have read is ok. At least that is what I _read_. If you're going to MH you could probably arrange something with Valle's to leave the car there. Of course, they will do the shuttle from SI to MH so you might be better off doing the whole thing through them.


----------



## CataMatt (Mar 10, 2010)

This sucks I'd booked a shuttle a month ago with Mexican Hat Lodge. Guess I need to call and confirm they won't do it now cause I've heard nothing from them about the no driver situation. Wouldn’t it be amazing to have a little customer service instead of the “bring cash, we may or may not be able to help you attitude.
I can't believe there isn't a single reputable shuttle service catering to the Clay Hills take out, especially in this economy. Where I live people are doing anything they can to make a buck, and established businesses are putting 110% in customer service to keep customers.
My 2 cents on this ignorant “health care” excuse. Its total BS. First nothing even remotely related to the new health care bill has even taken effect. Secondly health care for Native Americans has been for many decades entirely federally funded, that’s gotta cover the majority of the work force around Mexican Hat.


----------



## GC2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

CataMatt said:


> I can't believe there isn't a single reputable shuttle service catering to the Clay Hills take out, especially in this economy.


Is black hawk not reputable? I've booked with them and they are the only thing I could find so I hope they are OK.


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

RSMiller:

I have a May 9th launch from SI and looking for a shuttle. Right now, we are doing it the regular way -- not pay anyone. It seems the shuttle services have a liability issue. Or, at least, it appears that way. 

If you are interested in pooling our efforts and do the shuttle ourselves, drop me a note.

CH


----------



## CataMatt (Mar 10, 2010)

Just back from a great float on the SJ. I called Mexican hat Lodge a couple days ahead to confirm my shuttle reservation and as expected Bonnie simply said "oh we don't do that anymore" like it was out of her control and a reservation for services ment nothing to her business.
Immediately called Black Hawk and spoke to a very nice woman that helped me arrange for a vehicle pickup at MH, storage at their place in Blanding, and drop off at CH the day of our take out for $350. One of the owners showed up as scheduled to pick up our truck. I was able to secure the shuttle reservation over the phone with credit card, which I was much more comfortable with this then the MH Lodge telling me "cash only at drop off and no we don't need your name or a phone #".
Little more expensive then others use to do this shuttle for but then again this was a legit shuttle business that actually has the proper insurance. Black Hawk was very convenient for our groups situation and I would use them again.


----------



## fluid (Mar 25, 2006)

*San Juan Shuttle*

Hope this isn't too late. I also had a tough time finding a shuttle from MH to CH.

Try Jim H out of Bluff

four-three-five-six-72-2455

good luck


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

CataMatt said:


> Black Hawk was very convenient for our groups situation and I would use them again.


Yeah, the MH Lodge folks were pretty clear when I called - nope, don't do shuttles. What about Valle's, I asked. Nope, they don't either.

The lady at Black Hawk was very nice; my sense is they're scrambling to accomodate the sudden shuttle market left when Recapture decided to stop offering the service - which didn't surpise me, Jim's been talking about dropping it for years now.

Fluid - Jim H is an independent shuttle vendor guy?


----------



## GC2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

We just got back from our awesome trip down the SJ. We just missed the horrible 60+ winds by a couple of days. Actually, we were supposed on launch on that day but I was able to reschedule with the BLM. Yes, I wussed out. I have 2 little ones....

I used black hawk transportation out of blanding and they were fine. No complaints. I had them shuttle 2 vehicles which ended up being $450 total. Maybe a _little_ expensive but they are the only outfit that does MH to CH. I parked at Valle's (at the top of the MH boat ramp access road) for $2.50 a day. Blackhawk picked them up and delivered to CH as advertised. Cars/trailers in fine condition. No extra miles racked up on them. 

They prefer to shuttle people. As I posted before they quoted me $240 for them to shuttle 2 people. They drive you from the take-out to the put-in on your launch day. They never touch your vehicles this way. This was not really an option for us.

I would completely recommend using them. Besides, you have no choice other than doing it yourself. CH to MH or SI takes about 2 hours driving the speed limit-ish.


----------



## Jackie IK (Aug 4, 2009)

*Jim Harden out of Bluff is the "NEW" shuttle guy!!*

I just spent 1/2 a day trying to find a a San Juan shuttle from Mexican Hat to Clay Hills and through persistence was given Jim's name whose been driving this shuttle for years and used to work for Jim at Recapture Lodge. He seems like an organized guy and has very good prices. $125 a vehicle for MH to CH and $30 extra to drop off your vehicle. With the first price you have to drive his driver back to Mexican hat. Also parking is $10 for the entire time and your vehicle stays at Valles. His number is (435) 672-2455. I know I would have liked this info so passing it onto you'll so there's one less thing to have to research like I did. Enjoy your trip. Hope to see you out there. I launch with a small group of four on June 16th from MH.

Jackie


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

I also suggest using Jim. Though I haven't used him yet for shuttling, his phone demeanor is very nice and professional. I booked him a couple of weeks ago for a late May launch.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

we used Jim last week. 100% awesome. $155 each car to have them shuttled to Clay Hills for us. money well spent, if you ask me.


----------



## mtnrafter (Feb 12, 2010)

Jim Hardin's the way to go. I used him at the end of May to shuttle one vehicle from MH to CH. 435-672-2455.

Have a great trip!


----------



## mountainmamacita (Apr 19, 2011)

*Only one available*

Valles gave me the number for Jim Harden- the only person still doing the lower portion. 435.672.2455.


----------



## 4dlsdogma (May 7, 2008)

I have some friends in Monticello who are experienced and responsible river folk. They ran a shuttle for us in early March. We left the 2 trucks at Sand Island, they got them when it was convenient for them, and delivered them safely to Clay Hills. For $200. Not as gnarly a shuttle as Deso, but considering how easy it was, well worth it. Patrick and Betsy Flynn 435-587-2297. The take out is remote, as ya'll know. I'd rather leave them at C.H. than Mexican Hat!


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone know where I can leave vehicles near Mexican hat? willing to pay. We are running Sand Island to Mexican Hat June 9-12. Any info would be great.


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Valles*

tczues,

You leave your chiddy at Valles. It costs a small fee, but it is safe. DO NOT leave it down by the river at the Hat. Shuttle services will work with Valles to get your ride from there. Works every-time. I have never had a problem.

Bucket


----------



## ch678 (May 6, 2007)

Call Jim Harding in Bluff...he offers both SI to CH as well as MH to CH. Say Carey sent you. 
435-672-2455


----------



## FranBoatMan (May 1, 2007)

I am using Jim in a couple weeks, he was fun to chat with on the phone and sounds like he has it dialed. He quoted me $170 / vehicle MH to CH. Blackhawk was $350 for the first and 200 for each other vehicle


----------



## rti50 (Apr 7, 2010)

Last year I think we used Jim, he was the cheapest and your rigs were stored on his property. He was early at the take out which was good. The down side was we had to give the drivers a ride back to Bluff. If seats in the vehicle are at a premium this could be a problem


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

mtnrafter said:


> Jim Hardin's the way to go. I used him at the end of May to shuttle one vehicle from MH to CH. 435-672-2455.
> 
> Have a great trip!


Jim sounds more reasonable. Although I'm such a cheap bastard that I'm also OK running our own shuttle. We'll be going in June and if we're rushed for put-in then it makes sense to call Jim. Thanks for good info everyone!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

We just used Jim last week. I'd have no problem using him again to shuttle my vehicles...


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

We shuttled via the Moki Dugway both ways and really enjoyed the adventure. If you have the time and the vehicles, I suggest shuttling yourself and enjoying the views from the windshield. I plan on doing the San Juan again and will always include self shuttle as part of the trip. 

I haven't read any recent posts on this thread, so I apologize for repeating anything stated beforehand. The Moki Dugway is an absolutely greatly maintained dirt road. I would drag a trailer next time and not even worry about this section. 

Once again, enjoy the shuttle for what it is, cool beers while driving in the deep desert with nothing but nothingness to absorb.

tda


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

do you need to call valles ahead to reserve parking? What's the #?


----------

